# implantation-how soon to test?



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello

its me again, cant stop thinking about my test day tomorrow.  as some of you may know, i have had a slight pink colour when i wipe but nothing in my knicks. this started saturday morning and has gone today.  

if this is implantation bleeding, will it be too soon to test tomorrow??

thanks everyone, i promise not to post anymore about this subject!!!!

Bendyx


----------



## Noo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Bendybird

Jeanette again,

Just to say that i am no expert but if your spotting started on saturday then that gives your body 4 days to give out HCG. so it should'nt be too early to test tomorrow especially if you are having a blood test as the hcg levels are higher in blood than in urine

Hope this puts your mind at rest a little bit

Atleast you have had implantation spotting - thats got to be a good sign hasnt it!!

Fingers and toes crossed for you XX


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Bendybird,

Sorry I can't answer your question but I just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your test tomorrow!!! 

xxx


----------



## PGD Mandy (Aug 21, 2005)

In my last cycle I got the faintest of lines just 7 days after transfer (day 5 after pick up because of genetic testing day 3).  It was with one of the extra sensitive sticks. I'd say: do it! If +ve, however faint, it's a good start! If -ve, just keep trying over next few days.
I've bought my box of 25 sticks off the internet for £11 and shall probably start testing on Sunday (had transfer last Sunday).
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Bendybird

All the very best for testing later today -     . I can't sleep and I'm still 5 days off testing - I'll be a nutcase by Sunday

Catey x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi BendyBird

Just wanted to say a huge 'good luck' for your testing today

x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck today bendybird  

I start stimming tomorrow and I'm already a nervous wreck so I can't imagine how you're feeling....
Allison


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Bendybird

Good luck for testing today.
I will be thinking of you   

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Bendy

Thinking of you today sweetheart  



Loads of Love & Hugs
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Just wanted to add - best of luck today bendy   fingers crossed for you 

Love Cheryl


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Bendy

Thinking of you today sweety fingers crossed

   

Lots os love

Charley xxxxxx


----------

